# John Deere clutch advise?



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

A friend of mine has a JD 2555 about 20 years old he says when you push in the clutch pedal you have a little free travel and pressure on the pedal but the clutch doesnt disengage untill you get dang near to the bottom. Any ideas on what the problem could be? I appreciate whatever advise i can get on this.


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone......Anyone?:what101:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like a simple matter of adjustment to me. Gotta remember that this has a 2 stage clutch.


----------



## PlanB (Aug 25, 2010)

well they never called me back to come look at it so.....i guess well never know.


----------

